
Ask HN: US-internships for people already working? - thrwaw_sas
Hello HN,
some children dream of being an astronaut or working as a firefighter.<p>When I was in my early teens, I wanted to become a lawyer in the USA. I have to admit that my inspiration was heavily influenced by the film adaption of John Grisham&#x27;s novels.<p>However, things turned out slightly different. I was interested in technology very early and moved on that path. I never left my home town really, because I felt I&#x27;ve had insufficient funds, felt responsibility for my sick mother, and other personal stuff, so anything I did, dragged me back to my home town.<p>Now I have a life I cannot complain about, really. I&#x27;ve a pretty good job, I&#x27;m satisfied with my salary, I have plans to continue my career path.<p>However, the idea of being in the US is still in my head and pops up from time to time very overwhelmingly.<p>I am now 31 years old, so I thought, just before starting with family planning with my girlfriend, I&#x27;d like to experience some &quot;work and travel&quot; in the US. However, I don&#x27;t want to do farming etc. I was more thinking about &quot;internships for professionals&quot;.<p>Is there an opportunity to work for a US tech company (startup or big company does not matter), which pays my bills and gives me a few month of experience in the US?<p>Why? Because I sometimes feel a big regret if I not try. My project should be open-ended. So, if I get a job offer afterwards, I might consider moving to the US; if not, I&#x27;ve made a few months of worthy experience.<p>Is there such a tech-intern program for professionals? Or what could be a way I can go?<p>I&#x27;m EU citizen, if that matters.<p>Thanks, HN!<p>S.
======
battleshipowner
I don't know of any openings specifically, but my guess is that if you have a
little experience and the desire to work in the US, you could find a company
that would hire you pretty easily.

~~~
thrwaw_sas
You mean as a speculative application outlining my personal situation/desires?
Because I don't want to make a commitment for a "job" with weeks of recruiting
and stuff...

